# Tasty Instapot chicken breast & gravy



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Husband forgot to get ricotta for lasagna earlier this week so I made up my very first all-by-myself recipe, and it was really good so I thought I'd share my excitement at being a quasi-real cook!

I had two large boneless skinless chicken breasts thawed so I coated them really well with a dry rub mix of kosher salt to taste, and about a tablespoon+ of roasted garlic powder, lemon pepper, and Italian seasoning. Then I lightly browned each breast in some olive oil.

I put about a cup of chicken broth in the instapot (husband really likes gravy so you could cut that down if you wanted) then put the breasts on a rack and pressure cooked for 10 minutes.

Did a fast release, checked breasts were over 165*F, and then moved them to a plate in the bread oven to stay warm while I made gravy.

Then I put the instapot on saute and added about 6 tablespoons of unsalted butter and some unknown amount of corn starch; I wisked while it got up to a boil and ended up adding more butter and corn starch until I got a good gravy consistency and flavor so you'd have to play with it too if ya made it.

My husband says it was the best gravy I've ever made, which is amazing cause I usually just heat up a jar/can or dry mix package of pre-made gravy. :vs_OMG:

Sorry I didn't take a picture cause I figured it would be a flop :vs_laugh:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds good Mystriss.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds delicious. We eat a lot of boneless chicken breast.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

My only change would be to use bone in breasts. Much more flavor IMHO.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Ah yeah I use the boneless skinless "blister packs" from costco cause I make nuggets and stir fry from it. The bone-in we buy from our butcher (local farmers)


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That does sound good, Judy and I love chicken but we have had so much chicken here lately, our breath is starting to smell like laying mash. :biggrin2:

One way I dearly love chicken is in a good pot pie. I bought a couple of store bought ones a while back, I had to dig all the chicken out of them, it was yucky to say the least. I don't see how anyone and make a good pot pie and sell it for three dollars though. There I go again getting off topic. Sorry.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

rjniles said:


> My only change would be to use bone in breasts. Much more flavor IMHO.


My wife likes white meat. I like dark and use thighs (bone in or bone out) more than any other part of the chicken.
I buy thighs on sale and de-bone them myself sometimes.
Even at Thanksgiving, they can have all the white meat they want. Take it home with them too.
But do not take any dark meat. And don't take all my stuffing. Take the mashed potato's instead.



BigJim said:


> One way I dearly love chicken is in a good pot pie. I bought a couple of store bought ones a while back, I had to dig all the chicken out of them, it was yucky to say the least. I don't see how anyone and make a good pot pie and sell it for three dollars though. There I go again getting off topic. Sorry.


Very true. Even the expensive ones (the kind you had) are still not much better than the cheaper ones.
Home made pot pies if you know how to shop are much less money than $3 each. Even if they costed a bit more, the quality would be superior.

Of course I would not use breast meat and I would use homemade pie dough.
For $10 you could make several pot pies. And they would be much better than store bought.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I have a chicken pot pie recipe that's pretty good. Takes so much time for me to make that I rarely do. I usually opt for breaded baked/fried chicken when my husband wants dark meat.

Costco makes a pretty good pot pie, though I've found bone in them so I don't buy them often at all. Kinda ruins the entire pie for me :/


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Mystriss said:


> I have a chicken pot pie recipe that's pretty good. Takes so much time for me to make that I rarely do. I usually opt for breaded baked/fried chicken when my husband wants dark meat.
> 
> Costco makes a pretty good pot pie, though I've found bone in them so I don't buy them often at all. Kinda ruins the entire pie for me :/


I can see where it would take a long time to make a good pot pie but it would be worth it to make a big one and freeze some of it for later.

I hear you about biting into a bone, I am the same way. Use to when I was a kid living out in the sticks, we ate a lot of wild game. It was always great and I loved it a lot, but if I ever bit into buckshot, it was all over for me. 

Talking about biting into something. We made some tacos the other night and there was a pack of salsa in the shells and I like diced tomatoes and other stuff on mine. Either the salsa or the canned tomatoes had a metal thing that looked like a 8d nail about 1/2 long in it, but it was brass looking. We lucked out, I saw it in the plate before either of us bit into it. Must have been a machine part or something.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BigJim said:


> That does sound good, Judy and I love chicken but we have had so much chicken here lately, our breath is starting to smell like laying mash. :biggrin2:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:--- laying mash breath. Laying mash is so rare wikipedia doesn't even list it. For you youngsters, that's chicken feed. :wink2: And the only 2 listings i found one must go to Montana or Coyote Creek to get it. Laying Mash was so good it isn't any wonder when mixed with fresh cows milk the ole farm dogs loved it. In ingredients i don't see Alfalfa listed but in the good ole days it was so green with Alfalfa everything on the farm liked it. 

**********************************************


*Ingredients*: Organic Corn, Organic Sesame Meal, Organic Wheat, Organic Alfalfa, Organic Oats, Fish Meal, Crab Meal, Monocalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Organic Vegetable Oil, Dehydrated Kelp Meal, Salt, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Menadione Sodium BI-sulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Diatomaceous Earth, Manganous Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes chicken potpie takes a lot of time with all that peeling and dicing. 

I never did master gravy. My MIL’s turkey gravy was the best. She raised 5 kids so had lots of practice.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:--- laying mash breath. Laying mash is so rare wikipedia doesn't even list it. For you youngsters, that's chicken feed. :wink2: And the only 2 listings i found one must go to Montana or Coyote Creek to get it. Laying Mash was so good it isn't any wonder when mixed with fresh cows milk the ole farm dogs loved it. In ingredients i don't see Alfalfa listed but in the good ole days it was so green with Alfalfa everything on the farm liked it.
> 
> **********************************************
> 
> ...


Ya ever ate any sweet feed, I meant the kind back in the 40s. Sweet feed is cow feed, it has molasses on it, wheat, oats and some other stuff. I could hang in there with the cows till they started slobberin on in. lol It was kinda like today's granola. :biggrin2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Ya ever ate any sweet feed, I meant the kind back in the 40s. Sweet feed is cow feed, it has molasses on it, wheat, oats and some other stuff. I could hang in there with the cows till they started slobberin on in. lol It was kinda like today's granola. :biggrin2:


Ya ever eat any Cow Cake?

The green cubed stuff sold in the gunny sack, for cow feed.

Not the cow pies, left on the ground.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Yes chicken potpie takes a lot of time with all that peeling and dicing.
> 
> I never did master gravy. My MIL’s turkey gravy was the best. She raised 5 kids so had lots of practice.



It's the easiest cooking there is! You must have a mental block/ bad experience. . . :smile:


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Gravy takes attention. Corn starch, a good whisk, and some arm strength


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I make gravy a lot. I avoid corn starch. It's sort of cheating. The only time I give in is for the sauce in stir-fried Asian-style dishes.

A gravy starts out as a very basic roux. As a rule of thumb, add about one tablespoon of flour for every tablespoon of hot fat (pan drippings, butter, whatever floats to the top of the pot, etc.) Whisk until you have a thin paste. For each tablespoon of flour, add one cup of hot water, broth or other liquid and bring to a boil, stirring with a whisk to keep the bottom from burning. Let boil for one minute then remove from heat. I prefer the coil-style whisks because they have a flat base which keeps the bottom of the pot clean. 

For brown gravy, you can add Gravy Master, Kitchen Bouquet or anything else which will give it the right color. Chicken gravy should be lighter. Southern-style biscuit gravy stays white.

Add whatever spices go with the meat. Bell's stuffing spice is good for poultry. For ham add some clove powder and other traditional ham spices. Most people expect a lot of salt in gravy, so unless you're on a restricted diet, don't skimp or it'll taste bland.


----------

